# Camo Pattern



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

What camo pattern do you think is best for a field blind, shadow grass or max 4?

Thanks


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Shawdow Grass........hands down.........with Quack Grass attached here and there for added depth and natural apperance one can't go wrong


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Farmland gold?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

For me Shadowgrass all the way. Especially when it starts to get dirty. Of course I am color blind!


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Advantage wetlands. Anyone who disagrees is a novice. Max-4 is too dark, and shadowgrass?...c'mon. :roll:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Natural Gear number1 Shadowgrass number2


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Flight
Farmland Camo
Shadow Grass

My fall flight is going on 8 years old, is worn but blends in well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Grain stubble..........Farmland gold

Pea stubble.............Shadow Grass


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Mud and use whatever is in the field. Camo isn't a big deal to me, by the time I get done mudding it you can't hardly see any camo anyway. $.02


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Shadowgrass! You mean they make other camo patterns??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hate to do this, but I thought you may find it intereting.

I've heard a few rumors of Mossy Oak looking to lease land in ND, some of it around the areas you hunt dblkluk. But I'm not sure whether or not they currently control any land.

They are looking to setup a franchise in ND for leasing land. Wanna sign up? :-?

http://www.mossyoakproperties.com/joinourteam.asp



> Mossy Oak Properties builds on the brand image of Mossy Oak Brand Camo. All of the marketing and advertising efforts that support Mossy Oak support our franchise offices as well. When people are looking for land to buy, lease or sell, the Mossy Oak brand will instantly spike their interest.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:bs: Man!! Thanks though, Chris!! I catch em buying up land in our area I'm going to shove my all my shadowgrass you know where!!
The way things are going I'm going to have to come up with a complete line of my own hunting equipment.

Webfoot Posse Gear... Made IN Nodak, FOR Nodak. 
My slogan could be..."Not paying to hunt since 1983" or how about "Our gear is the best, if you don't agree.. SUE Me!!!" :-?


----------

